# Datum im Dateinamen umbenennen - Batchj



## einrudelgurken (19. Juni 2018)

Moin liebe Leute,

ich benötige einmal eure Hilfe. 

Ist es möglich Dateien welche so aufgebaut sind: 
XXXX_Meyer_10.12.2010
XXX_Müller_AO_10.03.2000
XXXX_Hans_WHV_01.02.1992

so umzubenennen, dass das Datum am Ende gedreht wird und es wie folgt aussieht: 
XXXX_Meyer_2010.12.10
XXX_Müller_AO_2000.03.10
XXXX_Hans_WHV_1992.02.01

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung bei der Erstellung von Batch Dateien, deshalb wollte ich Fragen, ob jemand für dieses Problem eine Lösung weiß?

Viele Grüße

Einrudelgurken


----------



## fotoman (19. Juni 2018)

Muss es unbedingt enie Batch-Datei sein, weil Du das immer wieder automatisiert machen musst?

Sicherlich kann man das auch irgendwie per Batchfile lösen, wobei VBA oder Powershell die bessere/einfachere Lösung wäre.

Für eine seltene/einmalige Aktion würde ich aber einfach  den FreeCommander XE nehmen
Downloads
 und dort unter Datei -> Mehrfaches Umbenennen das folgende als "Muster"-"Dateiname" im unteren Bereich nutzen.
[n,-10]-[n,-1,4]-[n,-6,2]-[n,-9,2]

Dort kann man auch alle Unterordner mit einbeziehen und/oder beliebige Dateien ausschließen (falls sie sich irgendwie automatisiert werkennen lassen.

Die Erklärung für diese Umwandlung (welche Dir auch  vor der realen Umbenennung angezeigt wird) erhälst Du, wenn Du auf denblauen Pfeil rechts neben dem Eingabefehld "Dateinamen" klickst.

Und da für mich das Datumfomat YYYY.MM.DD noch unmöglicher wie das amerikanische Format ist, würde ich mich an die auch in Deutschland üblichen Standards halten und ein Minuszeichen als Trenner für das "Rückwerts" geschriebene Format nutzen. Aber vieleicht kommst Dun ja aus einem Land in dem sofort klar ist, dass ein 2000.10.02 für den 2. Oktober 2000 und nicht für den 10.Februar 2000 steht. In Deutschland kann man sich bei DD.MM.YYYY darauf verlassen, dass der Tag vor dem Monat kommt.

Ach so, uf Grund von "Batch" gehe ich von Windows aus.


----------

